# Fire on Salmon River Road.



## Regan (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks Carve,

We launch on Saturday and appreciate the update. I will check the attached link for updates.

Regan


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

salmon challis NF posted this. 

On the #CoveCreekFire, firefighter and public safety is a priority. Help us to keep the Salmon River Road open. If you are driving on the Salmon River Road (#030), please SLOW DOWN, but DO NOT STOP in and around the fire area. There is an increase in traffic attributed to the fire suppression effort.

In another post they mentioned not to linger around where helicopters are dipping out of the river. Please drive slow and dont stop. If people do not abide by this they will close the road for safety.


----------



## randowhite (May 7, 2010)

Anybody know if the cove creek boat ramp is closed?


----------

